# Allatoona week night tournaments?



## Trapnfish (May 21, 2018)

Me and my friend are looking for any week night tournaments we could fish in over the summer. Preferably on the north end. Does anyone know of any we can fish in?


----------



## Jonboater (May 22, 2018)

Allatoona team tournament. Monday night s


----------



## Tarpfisher (Jun 5, 2018)

Monday@ Victoria 
Tuesday@blockhouse and gatewood
Wednesday@little river

What night you want to fish. LOL


----------



## Trapnfish (Jun 8, 2018)

What time does the tournament start and are we required to sign up or do we just show up, pay the entry fee, and fish?


----------



## someguyintraffic (Jun 11, 2018)

Tues nite Blockhouse 630 to 1030. 3 fish limit


----------

